# 8000 or 10000k?



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I'm upgrading my lights and for the first time I will use MH.So I was wondering which kinds of bulbs to use more precise 8000 or 10000 K?


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

if only one bulb is used the best is 6,500K daylight or near it. You want to have white clear light. if two, you can go with a mix.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its personal preferance between 6500-10k all will grow plants just fine. 6500k is yellowish, 10000k is more blue. Choose what looks best for you. Id pick the 8k


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

One more ...a bit beginners question...until I get my 10000K bulbs which I've ordered already, can I use ordinary bulb which is below 6400K (I think its around 5000K)?I have fully grown densely planted mature tank, lighted with neon light and I don't want to lose all those plant but I must remove the housing which is damaged.Beware, I wont get my bulbs until mid November so what can I expect considering plant health and growth?Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Color temperature (Kelvin or K) is a measure of how the light looks to the human eye. It actually does not directly affect plant growth. That depends on the spectral output of the lamp, and that information is hard to get.

My guess is that your plants will be fine with 5000K. It may not look as good to you as a higher K, but it ought to keep everything going for a few months.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys this is very informative I appreciate it.


----------



## TheFoleys (Aug 28, 2012)

Is the bulb you have marketed for plants? A standard mh bulb sold for shop or exterior lighting is 2400k.


----------

